# Spanish are really running !!!



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

At the small wooden pier at bob sikes, me and two other guys caught a lot of spanish. most were too small and we did get a couple of biggins.
started biting around 9am, tide was moving out, and ended around 11:30am


----------



## sam1234 (Dec 12, 2008)

Spanish are so much fun to play around with!!!


NIce Catch mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice catch,one of my favorite fish to catch.And,I love'em smoked.................

Robin


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah they are fun. and it's also fun to go fishing for spanish.....and catch spanish!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Them crazy spanish,they're so so silly  Ill stop by bob sikes later this week,hopefully they will be there in the evening when i get off work.good post.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

They are so thick offshore I actually saw one diving the freighter last week. Probably 8' from me.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Not enough but. Nice catch :thumbup:, These two are enough for my dinner:beer:


----------
Deep Sea Fishing Charters


----------

